# Curious Lunging On Walks?



## CPS624 (Jul 5, 2013)

My 6 month old V is lunging at people when they stop to pet her, or I stop to talk to them. There is no aggression, no barking or growling. She just seems to want to say HI so badly, that she will lift her front paws off the ground & choke her self to try & sniff the new person.

I'll get her attention & tell her to sit, she does, but only for a few seconds. After I let her say hello, she calms down & acts like they're not even there. 

Again, she is not aggressive, but other people don't know that & I don't want people to say, "There's that lady with the crazy dog". 

How do I curb the initial excitement when meeting someone new?

Any help would be most appreciated! :-\


----------



## Kevin (Dec 29, 2012)

its not curious really, its just a pup wanting to meet nice people.

Sounds like your doing the right things. Getting her to sit and correcting the jumping/lunging. Get the people to go down to her level and greet her with a nice calm stroke. Dont let people encourage jumping and lunging behaviour.

Keep at it (repetition is the key) and she will grow into well mannered Vizsla.


----------



## JohnO (Oct 25, 2013)

This is what you do. As your walking and you see people coming begin to say "Down" repeatedly. When the dog does jump up, pool the dog off the path and grab it as close to the collar and forcefully push downward and say "Down" and "Sit!". Make the dog stay seated until the people pass. Now this only works if the dog knows down and sit. Every time the dog wants something and I mean every time, make it sit by pushing its ass downward. Your dog should sit EVERY time you tell it to. Also, every time the dog jumps up on you around the house, say "Down!" in a loud voice and with both hands outstretched, palms facing downward, gesture, down, down. Then, punish the dog in some way. Maybe five minutes in time out. Your never going to get a Vizsla to not like strangers, but you can control it with well learned commands.


----------

